# hp pavilion zv5000 touchpad



## enchanted (Dec 25, 2004)

This seems like a ridiculous question but it is for a ridiculous person.
How do I re-enable the scroll button on the touchpad and the option where i can just tap the pad instead of clicking the primary button?


----------



## trailor (Apr 16, 2007)

im having the same exact problem.. i seem to remember there being a setting in control panel to change this, but i cant seem to find it now. i sent my laptop into repair a couple weeks ago and now the scroll option doesnt work nor the tap. any advice??


----------



## prim.stargazer (Apr 8, 2008)

theres no solution???? aaah no i have the same problem....grrrrrrr if i find it il post it here guys xx


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi prim.stargazer,

just a friendly reminder, it is best to create your own thread. if your problem is similar to another thread, just place a link of that thread in yours.

going back... have you tried this?

uninstall the Synaptics Touchpad drivers... just use the Windows XP drivers instead.


----------



## prim.stargazer (Apr 8, 2008)

thanks triggerfinger, i didnt know it was best to start a new thread, i just thought if we had the same problem with the same computer it wud be best to post in that thread. and for ure answer,,,,,eeepp how do i uninstall the synaptics touch pad drivers? and get the windows one??


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

prim.stargazer said:


> thanks triggerfinger, i didnt know it was best to start a new thread, i just thought if we had the same problem with the same computer it wud be best to post in that thread. and for ure answer,,,,,eeepp how do i uninstall the synaptics touch pad drivers? and get the windows one??


-- try Control Panel and Add / Remove Programs. Windows should somehow pick it up. Do a reboot if needed.


----------



## trailor (Apr 16, 2007)

i actually just fixed it today, so since we have the same comp, follow these directions exactly:

1)go to control panel and select the mouse icon
2)look for a "gestures" tab (if you're like me, that tab won't be there.. if you're lucky though, it will be and this will be easy, just look at number 6 below)
3)if the "gestures" tab is not there, go through the tabs that are there and select the drivers part (there should be some section that says "Update Driver" and "Rollback Driver" and "Uninstall Driver," and it says something about Alps Pointing-Device)
4)Next you're going to want to uninstall the driver. It will ask you to reboot, say yes. When it loads again, it will ask you again to reboot, click yes again.
5)Now your mousepad should be working, but still not clicking stuff or scrolling. Go back to control panel, mouse, and now there should be a "gestures" tab (tada!)
6)click on the "gestures" tab, make sure the "use vertical scroll function" checkbox is checked, and click the "tapping" tab and make sure the "tapping" checkbox is checked

if theres any problems, email me at [email protected], but that should pretty much cover it


----------



## prim.stargazer (Apr 8, 2008)

aaarrrgghh i uninstalled and it rebooted twice but still no gestures tab!!!:'(


----------



## trailor (Apr 16, 2007)

try uninstalling it from the drivers section in control panel/system. it'll be under mouse and it will say "Alps pointing-device," then let it reboot and see if the tab comes up

if that still doesn't work, go back to mouse icon, and click update driver. if that doesnt work, click roll back driver. if that doesnt work, you're probably screwed lol. sorry but thats as far as my knowledge on this topic goes


----------



## prim.stargazer (Apr 8, 2008)

lol, that made me giggle, im screwed!!!!i tried both says theres nothing to roll bck on and cudnt find anything to update....grrrrr thanks for the advise xxx


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi prim.stargazer,

if you don't mind my jumping in this thread again. i want to see the list of devices in your system (in search of that MOUSE :grin.. please run Everest and post the results here. D/load Everest from http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


----------



## sgriffin (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi guys,

I'm having the same problem.. my scroll pad doesn't work on my hp pavillion zv5000. Everything else works. I haven't tried anything yet. I was wondering what was figured out and how I should proceed.

Thanks,
Sean

I added my Everest Report- Thanks:wink:


----------

